# Good satellite shop in Bangkok



## jjk (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,

We will be relocating to Bangkok this coming summer and I am looking at the satellite reception. we want to receive in Bangkok 2 satellites (Measat 3 and Thaicom 5). since they are 13° apart I need an LNB holder that can hold at least 2 LNB's with this difference. More LNB's is an added advantage.

Does anyone know of a sat shop in Thailand that could supply this? Online shop serving Thailand is welcome as well.

Thanks in advance,

JJK


----------

